# PUB Intempestive sur Safari



## Sirpheles (28 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques semaines un ami et moi rencontrons des soucis similaires sur Safari.

Sur certains sites (Fnac.com, jeuxvideos.com et d'autres encore...), une publicité apparait souvent et empêche la navigation.

La voici : 




Ce problème est rencontré sur mon Iphone 7 et son Ipad (2017).

J'ai tenté un reset de l'iphone avec un nettoyage complet de Safari (Historique et données de sites), mais ça revient régulièrement.
Nous avons également essayé Adblock mais sans succès.

Avez-vous ce problème ? Savez-vous le corriger ?

Par avance merci beaucoup. J'aimerais que l'un de vous puisse me sortir de là avant que je n'aille directement en Apple Store.


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2018)

Sirpheles a dit:


> Nous avons également essayé Adblock mais sans succès.


Que ce soit sous iOS ou macOS, Adblock ou Adblock+ laissent passer volontairement de la PUB pour se rétribuer. Là, tu as ramassé une belle cochonnerie. Tente ta chance avec *1blocker* qui me parait bien meilleur, d'autres membres en sont satisfaits.


----------



## Sirpheles (28 Août 2018)

Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse d'abord.
Concernant mon problème, pas moyen de s'en débarrasser autrement que par un bloqueur ? C'est pas une espèce de virus ?

En attendant je vais essayer 1Blocker.


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2018)

Sirpheles a dit:


> C'est pas une espèce de virus ?


Non un malware/adware.


----------



## Sirpheles (28 Août 2018)

C'est pas en local sur mon iphone du coup ?


----------



## Locke (28 Août 2018)

Sirpheles a dit:


> C'est pas en local sur mon iphone du coup ?


Non, l'écran que tu présentes est une page internet qui n'est pas bloquée par un anti pub. On a exactement la même chose sous macOS. Fais quand même le ménage dans l'historique de ton navigateur.


----------



## Sirpheles (28 Août 2018)

C'est violent tout de même.
Ça tombe sur un paquet de sites "sérieux".

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas, en espérant que 1blocker suffise.


----------



## LaJague (1 Septembre 2018)

ICareFone


----------



## USB09 (5 Septembre 2018)

Sirpheles a dit:


> C'est violent tout de même.
> Ça tombe sur un paquet de sites "sérieux".
> 
> Merci pour ton aide en tout cas, en espérant que 1blocker suffise.


Rien n'empêche de se faire hacker, il ligne de code et rouler jeunesse.


----------

